
Daniel Kahneman on Cutting Through the Noise [audio] - gmishuris
http://cowenconvos.libsyn.com/daniel-kahneman-on-x-y-z
======
skagar
Full Transcript here:

[https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-cowen-
dani...](https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-cowen-daniel-
kahneman-economics-bias-noise-167275de691f)

------
Scarbutt
Is the host a machine?

~~~
maroonblazer
Huh? He's having a conversation. I've heard much, much worse on other
podcasts. As if the interviewer has recorded all the questions and sent them
to the interviewee who then answers them. I.e. no back-and-forth. No probing,
no pushing back.

This conversation is far from that.

~~~
sooheon
I think the comment was a dig at the stiff enunciation, not necessarily the
content. Anyways, enjoyed the conversation.

